# How to turn off the touch-screen display



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Being that we aren't able to turn off our night lights (info display) I'm sure the quick answer is no. The good thing about an actual screen is that with software change you should be able to change that logo to anything you want, including a black screen, or off. Should is the key word there. Talk to your dealer to see if they can. I'm actually surprised it would turn off automatically like every car I've driven with a screen while not in use. 

Keep your thread posted with your findings.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> Welcome to the forum.


TY. This looks like a very active forum... lots of participation.


Mick said:


> Being that *we aren't able to turn off our night lights (info display)* I'm sure the quick answer is no. The good thing about an actual screen is that with software change you should be able to change that logo to anything you want, including a black screen, or off. Should is the key word there.


So are you saying you own a Cruze and can't turn off your bowtie display when the radio is off?


Mick said:


> Talk to your dealer to see if they can.


Yes, talk to the dealer. Pretty much the alternative everyone has, but thought I'd consult with forum members first.


Mick said:


> I'm actually surprised it would turn off automatically like every car I've driven with a screen while not in use.


 You lost me with this. You're surprised it (screen) would turn off like every car you've driven has turned off?


Mick said:


> Keep your thread posted with your findings.


Promise.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That would be annoying if you couldn't turn it off. Exactly why I went with a 2012. My mom's MKX has a button where the display can be minimized (still shows clock and current song playing but otherwise darker), or completely off. It sure is nice to be able to turn that completely off at night.

I guess if all else fails, you could find the fuse for it and tap a switch in.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> That would be annoying if you couldn't turn it off. Exactly why I went with a 2012.


That's what I own... a 2012. Does the display turn off when the radio is not on in your 2012?


Sunline Fan said:


> My mom's MKX has a button where the display can be minimized (still shows clock and current song playing but otherwise darker), or completely off. It sure is nice to be able to turn that completely off at night.


 Sorry, what's a MKX?


Sunline Fan said:


> I guess if all else fails, you could find the fuse for it and tap a switch in.


Probably a cut above the piece of cardboard I was thinking of using to cover the display!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Screeno said:


> That's what I own... a 2012. Does the display turn off when the radio is not on in your 2012?
> Sorry, what's a MKX?
> Probably a cut above the piece of cardboard I was thinking of using to cover the display!


Oops, I missed that. The 2013's MyLink screen is much bigger/brighter.

I haven't found a way to shut off the screen, but I haven't tried either. I have turned down the dash brightness though which made it easier to look at. It does seem much brighter than the other dash lights.

Lincoln MKX: Lincoln MKX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, if anybody knows how to turn off the bowtie display that remains lit up AFTER turning off the touchscreen (Infotainment Display Screen), PLEASE advise.
The way I see it, it's the equivalent of a big, blue, unwanted night light.
I'll probably be getting in touch with the local dealer soon if no one steps up with a solution.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Screeno said:


> Well, if anybody knows how to turn off the bowtie display that remains lit up AFTER turning off the touchscreen (Infotainment Display Screen), PLEASE advise.
> The way I see it, it's the equivalent of a big, blue, unwanted night light.
> I'll probably be getting in touch with the local dealer soon if no one steps up with a solution.


What you can do is turn the display off, with the volume at the lowest setting. There's an option to do that. If you can't get that info from the manual, I can post the steps tomorrow ...


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

20131pz69 said:


> What you can do is turn the display off, with the volume at the lowest setting. There's an option to do that. If you can't get that info from the manual, I can post the steps tomorrow ...


Posting the steps for us would be most appreciated!
We have (and continue to) RTFM, but the answer is elusive.
TY


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have an infotainment, just the boring info display that most have showing the time and temperature while radio is off. When it's on, it is really bright. The brightness dial doesn't do anything for the this display or even the cluster, just the stereo buttons. Would be nice to dim or shut off entirely.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

There is a setting in the menu's to turn the display off but you have to go into the menu every time and select it. I found it when I was driving a rental with the media based system.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

rpcraft said:


> There is a setting in the menu's to turn the display off but you have to go into the menu every time and select it. I found it when I was driving a rental with the media based system.


That's encouraging to hear, but still frustrating as heck because I can't find the setting you speak of.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Look in the infotainment system manual near the back. I think I saw it in the on-line version.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> Look in the infotainment system manual near the back. I think I saw it in the on-line version.


I did (again, to be sure) and it's not there... or I don't know what I'm looking at. But I've been thru the manual. No dice.
By the way. Here is what I see when the infotainment center is off...


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's a couple of pages from the manual supplement that appear to cover turning off the display. I have not checked this to see if it matches the car ('13 Eco), but stuff I've looked up in the past has been accurate.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

Clump said:


> Here's a couple of pages from the manual supplement that appear to cover turning off the display. I have not checked this to see if it matches the car ('13 Eco), but stuff I've looked up in the past has been accurate.


Thanks, Clump. I appreciate the helpfulness.
I'm not sure these instructions pertain to my vehicle (2012 Cruze), but I'll give it a try before tomorrow and post back.


----------



## LibertyCityFD (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a '13 Cruze with nav so it may be different from the '12. I'm not in it now but in mine I'm pretty sure you hit configuration > display settings > display off and the screen turns off. If you hit anything or change the fan settings it'll turn back on and you just have to switch it back off again. Oh and xm alerts will turn it back on but you can turn the xm alerts off to stop that.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll check it on mine on the way home today and report back.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I can confirm this works on a 2013. Press the config button, scroll to screen settings, select screen off.

It works the same with the radio on or off.

Touch any radio button and it comes back on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, the first time I drove a rental with that system in it I was blinded by its brightness because it was dark and raining outside. I was in a mad rush to figure out how to turn it off. Sorry I could not be more informative.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

*@ Clump*, Thank you for tracking down the exact instructions, and then confirming they work on the 2013. That might not be the case for our 2012, and I have yet to confirm, but will do so tomorrow.
*@ rpcraft*, I concur. The brightness of the display, especially when the darn radio/infotainment center is supposed to be_ turned off_, is beyond distracting... almost blinding. I'm amazed that the engineers let something like this get past them. 
If I can not find a setting to dim or disable the "bowtie nightlight", then I will have to resort to a precision-cut piece of cardboard. And won't that look special? :th_coolio:
Props to you guys for helping me out.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

Clump said:


> I can confirm this works on a 2013. Press the config button, scroll to screen settings, select screen off.
> 
> It works the same with the radio on or off.
> 
> Touch any radio button and it comes back on.


Reporting back that this "select screen off" setting does not exist on the 2012.
The nearest I come to it is, press Config button, then Display Settings, then Dimming Mode, then three choices... Day, Night and Auto.
Sad to report that there is no discernible change to the bowtie night light no matter what mode I select.
The closest I have come to getting rid of the thing is the instrument panel dimmer setting, but that dims everything on the dash along with the bowtie nightlight, which is not feasible.
The cardboard cutout is looking more and more like the only joy I'm going to get.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Dammit! Maybe an update is available that would bring your system to the latest version? You might want to PM the Chevy rep on the forum and inquire.

Looking back at your picture the display is different from mine. Mine has the bowtie, but says MyLink.

It's interesting that the '13 doesn't have the day/night/auto setting. Mine seems to be auto. Have you tried that setting? Mine's not crazy bright at night.


----------



## Screeno (Jan 25, 2013)

Clump said:


> Dammit! Maybe an update is available that would bring your system to the latest version? You might want to PM the Chevy rep on the forum and inquire.
> 
> Looking back at your picture the display is different from mine. Mine has the bowtie, but says MyLink.
> 
> It's interesting that the '13 doesn't have the day/night/auto setting. Mine seems to be auto. Have you tried that setting? Mine's not crazy bright at night.


PM'ing the rep sounds like a plan.
Re the picture, it isn't an image from my car, I just grabbed one from the net in order to show what I see.
Yes, I tried all three modes and as noted, there is no discernible difference in brightness between any of them.
You know, there is something inherently WRONG with a bright display that comes ON when something is turned OFF. I have no problem with the bowtie, per se, but this is in-your-face advertising that won't go away.
Which is why in the back of my mind, I keep thinking that there HAS TO BE a way to shut it off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Screeno said:


> Reporting back that this "select screen off" setting does not exist on the 2012.
> The nearest I come to it is, press Config button, then Display Settings, then Dimming Mode, then three choices... Day, Night and Auto.
> Sad to report that there is no discernible change to the bowtie night light no matter what mode I select.
> The closest I have come to getting rid of the thing is the instrument panel dimmer setting, but that dims everything on the dash along with the bowtie nightlight, which is not feasible.
> The cardboard cutout is looking more and more like the only joy I'm going to get.


Screeno,
I am sorry that you are not able to get your display to dim to a level that you would like it to. I do not have information on available updates for your audio system but I would recommend that you contact your dealer and speak to them about this. Please keep me posted on this. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## inasmuch (Dec 10, 2012)

Config. Display settings. Off. Done, albeit, too many steps... Lame that you have to have it on to turn the display off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

inasmuch said:


> Config. Display settings. Off. Done, albeit, too many steps... Lame that you have to have it on to turn the display off.


His/her model is missing that option. Radio update may be in need. This is what the dealer said was the latest as of last month. 









My Moms Escalade is far worse and even brighter with reverse camera on. It's like opening the shades in a dark photography room. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Pity its the earlier model. If there is voice control i think its as simple as speaking "voice off" when in voice control mode. At least there is some progress. 
No comfort for you really i am afraid.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

My 2013 works just by saying DISPLAY OFF, i believe 2012 doesn't do that, is it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT has a dimmer switch on the head lamp switch panel. Looks like a side mounted potentiometer that you think you can turn, but have to hold it down and wait a half a day for all the dash lights to dim including the radio.

But this car is equipped with a DO NOT TOUCH screen. What model of 2012 do you have? Have no bowtie, OAT and clock just show up. Do you have navigation?


----------



## cowboy3398 (Nov 16, 2015)

If you have the radio on and use the voice command 'display off' it will blank the display (but not turn off the backlight)


----------



## ginleepa (Apr 20, 2016)

To turn off the bowtie display (at least until you touch anything on the dash)
1. Start the car.o
2. Press the cONFIG button until a pull down menu appears.
3. Press CONFIG again to scroll down to DISPLAY SETTING
4. Press MENU/SEL to show another pull down menu.
5. Rotate the dial on the outside of the MENU/SEL button 2 clicks clockwise to highlight TURN DISPLAY OFF.
6. Press MENU/SEL, and the display is off until you touch anything on the dash. You can touch the wheel to drive.


----------



## Wem51 (May 8, 2020)

Your instructions work perfectly, but as I believe someone else pointed out, it has to be done every time you restart the car.
Unless I am mistaken. But at least it is a partial solution.


----------



## alanmurphy12000 (Oct 14, 2020)

Screeno said:


> We recently purchased a 2012 Chevy Cruze.
> When the radio is turned off, the 7″ diagonal touch-screen display stays lit up with the Chevy bowtie.
> I would like to have this "giant night light" turned off when not in use, that is, when we are driving, but choose not to listen to the radio.
> Can someone kindly advise me how to do this?
> By the way, we love this car!


I have a 2013 ltz RS and I can go to "configure", then go to display settings, and click display off to manually turn mine off. But it's still a lit black screen. Also, I can just touch anybutton to turn the screen back on.


----------

